# Cleaning Classic



## Stevena (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this stuff ok for cleaning my Gaggia Classic, or can someone recommend something else? http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/puro-caff-espresso-machine-cleaner-900g/prod_1707.html?category=258


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stevena said:


> Is this stuff ok for cleaning my Gaggia Classic, or can someone recommend something else? http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/puro-caff-espresso-machine-cleaner-900g/prod_1707.html?category=258


Not heard of this brand but see its designed for backflushing. If you haven't done this before, you will need a blank portafilter basket or you can improvise by putting something into the bottom of your basket to prevent flow during backflushing. The above cleaner is cheaper than Cafiza at around £10 for 500grms or Puly Caffe at £11 for 900 grams. Advantages of latter products - they are well known, tried and tested. One container goes a long way as you only use a teaspoon each clean. Perhaps some other forum user has experience of Puro Caff?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I use it on my Classic for backflushing and soaking the screen, PF etc in. It does the job and it's good value!!

The only problem with creamsupplies is that I always end up buying more stuff than I intend to!!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

They do have excellent prices on the Motta range which is very nice (made in Italy).


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

If you haven't done this before, you will need a blank portafilter basket or you can improvise by putting something into the bottom of your basket to prevent flow during backflushing.

So I can use an old basket and block it up instead of buying a blind portafilter?


----------



## Stevena (Feb 20, 2013)

I did see a video on you tube where a guy used cling film to block it i think.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This product is absolutely fine for backflushing and soaking items for your Gaggia Classic


----------



## Stevena (Feb 20, 2013)

Excellent, thank you


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Glenn said:


> This product is absolutely fine for backflushing and soaking items for your Gaggia Classic


Can it be used for running through the boiler to descale?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

HDAV said:


> Can it be used for running through the boiler to descale?


Don't use this for the boiler. For this, you need a proprietary descaler - Puly Descaler. Comes in sachets. Have a look on Amazon for this. Costs around a fiver.


----------

